# Samsung T27A950 nicht mit 120hz betreibbar?



## knexfan0011 (30. April 2012)

Ich habe seit längerem nun diesen Fernseher und kann ihn mir nicht mehr wegdenken.
Nun wollte ich aber mal probieren, was 120hz im 2D betrieb so bringt, aber ich kriege es nicht hin das Gerät mit 120hz zu betreiben.
Ich habe zwar kein Mega-Gaming-Monster, aber mit 2 HD6850s sollte ich keine solchen probleme haben. Das gerät hat leider nur HDMi 1.4a Anschlüsse und keine DVI-Verbindungsmöglichkeit. Kann ich irgendwie über das HDMI Kabel ein Full HD Signal mit 120hz kriegen? Das Panel des gerätes schafft dies ja Problemlos mit dem 2D-->3D Konversations-Feature. Aber ich kriege es einfach nicht hin. Weder durch den Catalyst treiber noch duch das Menü des fernsehers.
Weiss irgendjemand da einen weg?


----------



## Hatuja (30. April 2012)

Nun, diese Problematik wird hier im Forum in letzter Zeit häufig diskutiert, eine Suche im Forum hätte dir da weiterhelfen können:

Die Spezifikationen von HDMI sehen eine maximale Frequenz von 60 Hz vor.
Zwar hat sich herausgestellt, dass es wohl ab und an Endgeräte gibt, die auch höheres akzeptieren, dies ist aber nicht der Regelfall und so ist normalerweise mit einem HDMI Kabel bei 60Hz Schluss!

Wie 3D Inhalte über HDMI übertragen werden, zietiere ich mal aus einem anderen Beitrag:



Superwip schrieb:


> 3D via HDMI funktioniert im Side-by-Side Verfahren: die beiden Bilder für das Rechte und linke Auge werden als Doppelbild nebeneinander und gleichzeitig mit 60Hz übertragen.
> 
> Nutzt man Shutter-3D rechnet erst das Ausgabegerät (in dem Fall der Beamer) das Side-by-Side Bild in ein 120Hz Bild (60Hz pro Auge) um indem er die Bilder teilt und abwechselnd darstellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryle (30. April 2012)

3D Monitor bedeutet eben leider nicht gleich 120Hz Monitor. Wie Hatuja schon gesagt hat wäre es technisch gar nicht möglich ohne Dual Link DVI oder Display Port. 

Allerdings wird der Monitor auch nirgendwo mit 120Hz angegeben, es ist ein 60Hz Monitor mit 3D Feature und Samsung eigener Shutter Technik wie sie auch in deren 3D Fernsehern zum Einsatz kommt. Du kannst 1080p Filme mit 24Hz/30Hz pro Auge in 3D anschauen, ein Betrieb von 50/60Hz 1080p 3D Inhalten und 120Hz 1080p 2D ist leider nicht drin.


----------



## knexfan0011 (30. April 2012)

Das ist ja total behämmert!
Da hätte ich mir ja auch den günstigeren (!) S27A950 Kaufen können, der hat sowohl Dual link DVI als auch Display Port.
Das panel ist das selbe, nur noch mehr anschlüsse und besseres menü. ich fühle mich gerade ziemlich verarscht >:C


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

"Backlight, 3D-Monitor, 120Hz, DVB-C/-T/-T2-Tuner, LAN, Lautsprecher, inkl. 3D-Brille". Das steht so bei gh.de, also müsste er doch 120Hz haben.


----------



## knexfan0011 (30. April 2012)

ja, das panel scheint 120hz zu sein, aber neben analogen und alten anschlüssen gibt es nur 2 HDMi anschlüsse >.<
Total hirnrissig finde ich
Um genau zu sein:
2x HDMI (v1.4), Scart, component, Composite Video


----------



## Ryle (30. April 2012)

Bei Geizhals steht öfter irgendein Müll drin, darauf kann man nichts geben. Immer auf der Hersteller Seite schauen, am besten die Resolution Table durchsuchen, dort werden sämtliche Auflösungen und Bildwiederholfrequenzen angegeben die der Monitor unterstützt. 
Haste ihn schon länger ? Vielleicht kannst du ihn ja noch widerrufen, bei Amazon geht das 30 Tage lang, ansonsten 14.


----------



## knexfan0011 (30. April 2012)

ja, seit Weihnachten.

Hier das wir auf Amazon angegeben(da ahbe ich ihn bestellt):
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71Itsbn7WhS.pdf

Da steht 120hz!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Mai 2012)

knexfan0011 schrieb:


> ja, seit Weihnachten.
> 
> Hier das wir auf Amazon angegeben(da ahbe ich ihn bestellt):
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71Itsbn7WhS.pdf
> ...


 
Das stimmt ja schon - das Panel hat 120Hz.
Aber das Eingangssignal kann maximal 60Hz betragen.
Die 120 Hz werden nur im monitoreigenen 2D->3D Modus intern berechnet und angezeigt.
Das steht aber alls auf der Samsung-Seite und im herunterladbaren Handbuch.


----------



## BlackRider1993 (7. Mai 2012)

Du hast die T Variante, hier hast du leider keine 120hz, wenn du deinen Rechner über ein HDMI Kabel anschließt.
Du hättest das S Model kaufen sollen, dieses hat zwar keinen keinen TV Tuner integriert, dafür aber DVI und Displayport Anschluss, mit denen 120Hz möglich sind.

PS. Ich habe übrigens den gleichen Fehler gemacht und erst den T27 bestellt, diesen habe ich dann allerdings wieder zu Amazon zurückgeschickt und mir die S Variante liefern lassen


----------

